# How to copy source links from android mobile / tablet?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

often watching a YouTube video or surfing a facebook page and need to copy the source link and send by email,
I tried to find any hint to do that,, but couldn't
anyone knows about this please?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just click in the url and hold; you should get an option to copy url.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

valis said:


> just click in the url and hold; you should get an option to copy url.


How to find / to see the link source itself ??
I am talking on mobile Samsung / Tablet galaxy,,


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't know what you are asking? You originally asked how to copy a link from a tablet browser; I'm assuming you can see the link?


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

I said,, how to find the link source when using samsung / tablet android,,
anyway,, thanks for the efforts


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

If you are watching a video, and want to send the link of the video you are currently watching, then you are AT the link source.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

valis said:


> If you are watching a video, and want to send the link of the video you are currently watching, then you are AT the link source.


this is not a funny joke really, 
i am asking for a solution NOT for making jokes,
There is no need to reply again plz, as long as did not provide the needed solution, it's just wasting of ur time and mine for nothing,


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Okie doke. Again, however, I am rather unclear on what you are trying to do.

Thanks,

v


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

I said when surfing facebook pages, groups, watching youtube etc,, using samsung mobile, how to find and copy that source link? still unclear really???
DO NOT tell copy and past as using PC desktop, 
Mind when using mobile device, tablet Samsung,


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Again, all I would do on YT is press and hold the url and copy it. I dont use FB, but my girlfriend does, and on her android phone, in FB, I pressed and held and embedded link, selected 'copy video URL' and then could paste that wherever needed.

Hope that helps, as thats all I got. If it doesnt, I am sure someone else here can assist.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

The app looks like this one in the attached image,,
However, I tried this: tap on info, then tap on share at the top right corner, then searched for "copy to clip board" and done finally !!
I wish this could help someone else, 
Thanks,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When a person wants help with a specific App it is good manners to specify that App in the initial post rather than wait until post # 11 to even mention anything at all about an app.


----------

